# Question about angelfish



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys i have a question can i put 2 of my angelfish pairs in a long 33g tank with a divider and breed them would this be okay? they wont be able to see through the divider but water can still flow through or through the sides

Thank you


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

half of a 33 gal is a bit on the small size for a breeding pair - a 20 gallon tall per pair is widely held to be the minimum size.


----------

